# (OOC:/FULL) Strands of the Past



## NarlethDrider (Nov 11, 2003)

_ Once again night has fallen, and, with a long sigh, you settle into bed for what will hopefully be a night's rest. As your heavy eyelids combat the need for rest, you wonder if the nightmares will come again, nightmares that have left your bedding stained with the sweat of your fear. Morning comes and you drag yourself out of the sweat stained bed and rush to the window to expel last eve's meal that has been wrought sour by the images that your subconcious hides from your concious mind. You immerse yourself in water to wash away the fruits of last night, the heat of it refreshens your mind & spirit. Then you notice a change---upon the palm of your left hand is a ragged scar, the result of a toddler's misadventure. However, it no longer bears a ragged edge where scar tissue meets unharmed flesh. The edgeds of the scar appear sharp & distinct---as you flex your hand, you notice that the stiffness & soreness once caused by it are gone---also, you feel that, if you didn't know better, the mark looks like a rune....._

I'm looking for six folks to take part in this game. First come, first served.  
I woluld like a variety of classes/races from AU in this game, only two of any race allowed. 

*Character Creation: 

Level: 3rd

Abilities: 46 Point Buy

 9 costs 1 point
10 costs 2
11 costs 3
12 costs 4
13 costs 5
14 costs 6
15 costs 8
16 costs 10
17 costs 13
18 costs 16

Starting Money: 2100gp*

* Player/Character
1)Steve Gorak/??
2)RangerJohn/??**
3)Glyir/Human Akashic
4)Caliber/Human Wind Witch
5)Samantha/??
6)mpickett81/??
7)Hodag/Quickling Faen Warmain
[8)GoodKingJayIII/??
 *

I will update the char list as soon as I can. Also, I'll be posting some more game info later


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 11, 2003)

delete


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 11, 2003)

delete


----------



## Glyir (Nov 11, 2003)

*I'ld like in!*

I'ld like in the game, if you're willing to take a PbP newbie


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 11, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I'm game.




Hey! you can only have one spot, not three


----------



## Caliber (Nov 11, 2003)

AU = Arcana Unearthed right? 

I've been looking to give it a try so you can throw me in too.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 11, 2003)

Glyir said:
			
		

> I'ld like in the game, if you're willing to take a PbP newbie





Sure, be welcome---ya gotta start somewhere


----------



## Samantha (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi Guys!

I'd like to join the game, too, though I'm still undecided about race and class.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 11, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Hey! you can only have one spot, not three




  Sorry the boards were hiccupping when I posted.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 11, 2003)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'd like to join the game, too, though I'm still undecided about race and class.





			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> AU = Arcana Unearthed right?
> 
> I've been looking to give it a try so you can throw me in too.




Your both welcome inn---that leaves one spot (though I may add one more opening  )


----------



## Hodag (Nov 11, 2003)

*Me Too!!!!*

I'd like in, if that's okay with the rest of you...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 11, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Level: 3rd
> 
> Abilities: 46 Point Buy
> 
> Starting Money: 2100gp[/COLOR][/B]




Sweet!
46 point buy, damn! that's gonna be hella fun 
I'm thinking about giving the mage blade a shot. I haven't decided on the race yet though. More to come soon.

Did I say this is SWEET!!!   

Cheers,

Steve_Gorak


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 11, 2003)

If you are making room for a seventh (assuming Hodag is the 6th), I'd like to join.    If someone drops out, I could also be an alternate.  Let me know Narleth.
-Mark


----------



## Hodag (Nov 11, 2003)

Hodag said:
			
		

> I'd like in, if that's okay with the rest of you...




I'd like to play...no laughing now, this is serious...

*A Quickling Faen Warmain!!!*


----------



## Hodag (Nov 11, 2003)

Stupid ISP!!!


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 11, 2003)

I would definitely love to play, if you'll have me.

Since most of you probably don't know me, I spend a lot of my time over at Monte's boards.  I'd really like to get a game of AU in.  I'm currently DMing a F2F game with my friends, but I'd love to play a character as well.  I'd love to see you open up that 7th spot.  I have several cool characters in mind.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 12, 2003)

Greetin all, just a few notes---in my AU there are a few different lineages 
of the sebeccai & litorian breeds. This does not affect rules, & is more of 
a visual/cultural thang 

Sibeccai castes
Doberman _(which appears to be the 'standard' appearance in the books. A 
more cosmopolitain beast  )_
Fox _(smaller than 'standard', with 5'-2" being average height for males & 
females. typical dwell in forested areas)_
Wolf _(Larger than norm; average heights are: males/6'-6", females/6'-2". 
Live in woodlands/wilderness areas)_
Other dog breeds are allowed except for chihauhaus(sp) (sorry cant stand 
those rats   )

Litorian castes
Lion _('standard'---plains dweller)_
Lynx _(smaller, avg. height 5'-2"--woodland dweller)_
Tiger _(some 6"-8" larger than standard. they are jungle & wilderness 
dwellers)_

Also, just because i said that a <insert 'subspecies' name here> is a 
woodland dweller, doest mean your character has to come from a similar 
area--


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 12, 2003)

I went ahead & made a home for the characters in the rogues gallery
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1218081#post1218081post1218081


----------



## Glyir (Nov 12, 2003)

*Race/Class*

I'ld like to play a *human akashic*! I'll get a char. made soon.


----------



## Caliber (Nov 12, 2003)

I'll likely be playing a Human Wind Witch. One problem though. I don't own the print version of AU, only the pdfs. Are DMG items ok? Or should I limit myself to items from www.diamondthrone.com ?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 12, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 46 point buy, damn! that's gonna be hella fun
> I'm thinking about giving the mage blade a shot. I haven't decided on the race yet though. More to come soon.
> 
> ...




OK, it's looking more like a Faen (sprite) mageblade.
To be confirmed soon though!
Cheers,

Steve_Gorak


----------



## Samantha (Nov 12, 2003)

Morning everyone.

Looks like the game's filled up nicely.  I'm going to play a Fox breed Sibeccai Totem Warrior, though, I have not yet decided what animal my totem will be.  I will take at least one level of Sibeccai, though.

I do have two questions:  Are we assumed to already know each other, or will we be meeting as the lead in to the game? and

Are we only using the Totem Warriors (and witches) from the core rule book, or are the user designed ones on Monte's forums also available?


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 12, 2003)

Only two of any race, eh?  Hmm... that's fine.  I was definitely looking forward to my human akashic, but since both the humans are taken, as well as the class, I'll go with something else.   

No matter.  I definitely have some other thoughts in mind.  I've been thinking about a Verrick Wolf Totem Warrior  for a while... I think I will go with that.  I hope scouting/tracking will be useful in this game 

Edit:  Two things:  One, thanks for letting me join!  And two, I'll get my character up late tonight or some time tomorrow.  I have two 10 page papers due tomorrow at 12, so I'm cranking those out today.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 12, 2003)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Morning everyone.
> Looks like the game's filled up nicely.  I'm going to play a Fox breed Sibeccai Totem Warrior, though, I have not yet decided what animal my totem will be.  I will take at least one level of Sibeccai, though.
> 
> I do have two questions:  Are we assumed to already know each other, or will we be meeting as the lead in to the game?




I have no problem with yall kbowing each other, but it is not required as the dreams & the mark on each characters' left palm will tie yall together  



			
				Samantha said:
			
		

> Are we only using the Totem Warriors (and witches) from the core rule book, or are the user designed ones on Monte's forums also available?




I'm looking over them now (while i'm suppose to be workin  ) I'll post those that I find acceptable for da game here


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 12, 2003)

I've gleand these from the boards at Monte's site

Badger Totem Warrior 
The badger totem warrior is tough and savage, utterly without fear. They are capable of consuming themselves in a great rage whenever they have been cornered. As he gains levels, the badger totem warrior begins to look like his namesake, becoming slightly furry, enlargement of the canines, darkening of their hair with white stripes, and a narrowing face. 

Hit Die: d10 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The badger totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and Medium, and Light armor, and shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Escape Artist (Dex), Intimidate (Cha) 

Animal Companion: Badger. At 2 HD, the badger becomes Medium. At 6 HD, the badger becomes Large. 

Totem Powers: The badger totem warrior ears these powers as he levels: 

• 1st Level – Quickness of the Badger (Ex): The badger totem warrior gains a +2 competence bonus to Initiative checks. 

• 4th Level – Shape of the Badger (Su): The badger totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a wolverine totem animal companion appropriate to his level: in other words, a wolverine’s stats with +1 HD for every level he has above 3rd. He can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 

• 8th Level – Rage of the Badger (Ex): Once per day per every four class levels, the badger totem warrior can take on a badger’s rage, gaining a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution for 1 round per level. He enjoys a +4 resistance bonus to saving throws against fear effects at all times. He may enter a Rage as a free action, but only on his turn and after taking damage from a foe. 

• 12th Level – Durability of the Badger (Ex): The badger totem warrior enjoys a +2 enhancement bonus to Constitution. 

• 16th Level – Instincts of the Badger (Ex): The badger totem warrior gains the Scent ability and a +4 competence bonus to Escape Artist and Intimidate. 

• 20th Level – Reflexes of the Badger (Ex): The badger totem warrior gains a +2 competence bonus to Armor Class and to Reflex saving throws. Further, he never loses his Dexterity bonus to Armor Class when caught flat footed.


Crocodile Totem Warrior 
The crocodile totem warrior is a brutal and resilient amphibious combatant. However, once they get involved in a fight, crocodile totem warriors become reluctant to leave the battle frenzy. As he gains levels, the crocodile totem warrior begins to look more like his namesake. He develops a more narrow face, with some extremities even developing the beginning of a snout. He loses his hair and develops small, dark armor-like scales. 

Hit Die: d10 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The crocodile totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and Light and Medium armors as well as shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Sense Motive (Wis) 

Special: All crocodile totem warriors gain a +4 inherent bonus to Sneak checks when concealed within the water. 

Animal Companion: Medium crocodile. At 8 HD, the crocodile becomes size Large. 

Totem Powers: The crocodile totem warrior earns these powers as he gains levels: 

• 1st Level – Water Adaptability (Ex): The crocodile totem warrior gains the ability to hold his breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 x his Constitution. In addition, he gains a +4 competence bonus to Swim checks. 

• 4th Level – Scales of the Crocodile (Ex): The crocodile totem warrior gains a +3 natural armor bonus to Armor Class, which increases by +1 every four class levels thereafter. Small, multihued scale plates visibly cover the crocodile warrior’s skin. 

• 8th Level – Shape of the Crocodile (Su): The crocodile totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a scrocodile totem animal companion appropriate to his level: in other words, a Medium crocodile’s stats with +1 HD for every level he has above 7th. He can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 

• 12th Level – Snap of the Crocodile (Ex): The crocodile totem warrior gains the Improved Grab ability. He can attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If he wins the grapple check, the crocodile totem warrior establishes a hold on the opponent with its and, typically, drags it into deep water, attempting to pin it to the bottom. 

• 16th Level – Savagery of the Crocodile (Ex): The crocodile totem warrior learns to inflict savage, bloody wounds. Treat the first attack the totem warrior makes in a round as if made by a weapon of wounding (if struck, the foe bleeds at the fare of 1 hit point per round until the wound is bound or he receives magical healing). 

• 20th Level – Blood Frenzy (Ex): If blood is present within 10 feet of the crocodile totem warrior, he can go into a frenzied state, gaining a +4 circumstance bonus to Strength and Constitution for up to 20 rounds. He can use this ability once per day.


Lizard Totem Warrior
The lizard totem warrior is an expert in stealth, camouflage, and infiltration. Their claws keep them constantly armed. As the lizard totem warrior gains more levels, he begins to look more lizardlike. He loses his hair, and his teeth grow slightly sharper. His flesh even transforms to a scaly–and–protective coating, which he sheds every year or so in patches. 

Hit Die: d8 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The lizard totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and Medium and Light armors as well as shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Sneak (Dex) 

Special: All lizard totem warriors gain a +1 inherent bonus Reflex saving throws and a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class. 

Animal Companion: A 2 HD lizard with these stat modifications: HD 2d8 (8 hp), Attacks bite +6 melee (1d4-1 damage), Fortitude save bonus +3, Reflex save bonus +6, Strength 8. At 4 HD, it becomes size Small, at 8 HD it becomes size Medium, and at 12 HD it becomes size Large. 

Totem Powers: A lizard totem warrior earns these powers as she gains levels. 

• 1st Level – Claws of the Lizard (Ex): At will, as a free action, the lizard totem warrior can produce claws that inflict 1d6 damage. The warrior is proficient with the claws, but gains no special skill in using both of them in the same round (he does not get Ambidexterity or Two-Weapon Fighting for free). Treat these claws as weapons, so the lizard totem warrior is always considered armed. If he is size Large or larger, the claws inflict 1d8 points of damage each. If he is size Timy or smaller, they inflict 1d4 points of damage each. In addition, the lizard totem warrior is granted a +4 competence bonus to Climb when these claws are in use. 

• 4th Level – Shape of the Lizard (Su): The lizard totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a lizard totem animal companion appropriate to his level: in other words, a Small lizard’s stats with +1 HD for every level he has above 3rd. He can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 

• 8th Level – Scales of the Lizard (Ex): The lizard totem warrior gains a +3 natural armor bonus to Armor Class, which increases by +1 every four class levels thereafter. Small, multihued scales visibly cover the lizard warrior’s skin. Due to the nature camouflage of the scales, the lizard totem warrior also receives a +4 competence bonus to Sneak checks. 

• 12th Level – Senses of the Lizard: The lizard totem warrior gains the Scent ability. 

• 16th Level – Poison Immunity (Ex): The lizard totem warrior is immune to the effects of all poisons. 

• 20th Level – Health of the Lizard (Ex): The lizard totem warrior gains the Talent Fast Healing. In addition, he is capable of regenerating lost portions of their body, typically over the course of several weeks or months depending on how dire the injury.


Owl Totem Warrior 
The owl totem warrior is perceptive, and wise, with extreme stealth abilities. They excel at night combat when they can put their sneakiness and insight to good use. They eventually even gain the ability to fly. As they increase in level, they look more like owls – with a large, stately nose in profile, large eyes, distinct eyebrows, and a straight back. 

Hit Die: d8 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The owl totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and Light and Medium armors as well as shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Search (Int), Sneak (Dex) 

Special: All owl totem warriors gain a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class. 

Animal Companion: A 2 HD owl with these stat modifications: HD 2d8 (8 hp), Attacks claws +6 melee (1d4-1 damage), Fortitude save bonus +3, Reflex save bonus +6, Strength 8. At 4 HD, it becomes size Small, at 8 HD it becomes size Medium, and at 12 HD it becomes size Large. 

Totem Powers: The owl totem warrior earns these powers as she gains levels: 

• 1st Level – Behavior of the Owl (Ex): The owl totem warrior gains the Night Owl talent for free, even if the character is not of first level. 

• 4th Level – Shape of the Owl (Su): The owl totem warrior can take on the form and stats of an owl totem animal companion appropriate to her level: in other words, the special 2 HD owl with +1 HD for every level she has above 3rd. She can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 

• 8th Level – Insight of the Owl (Ex): The owl totem warrior enjoys a +2 enhancement bonus to Wisdom. 

• 12th Level – Flight (Su): Once per day, as a standard action, the owl totem warrior grows wings that last for 10 minutes per class level. These wings allow her to fly at double her normal speed with average maneuverability. 

• 16th Level – Eyes of the Owl (Ex): The owl totem warrior gains a +4 competence bonus to Search and Spot and Low-Light Vision. 

• 20th Level – Swooping Strike (Ex): While flying, an owl totem warrior can make a charge attack that inflicts damage as if the weapon inflicted a critical – even if striking a foe normally immune to critical hits. If the swooping strike attack inflicts an actual critical hit, increase the critical’s multiplier by +1; thus, a longsword inflicts a x3 critical hit, while a greataxe inflicts a x4 critical hit. If the swooping strike attack misses, the ability is still considered used for that day. A swooping strike does not trigger special effects that occur only when critical hits occur, such as the decapitating power of a vorpal weapon. She can use this ability only once per day for every point of her Dexterity bonus (minimum once per day).


Boar Totem Warrior 
The boar totem warrior is tough and furious, often rushing in headlong and completely heedless to the dangers at hand. When forced to, they are willing to fight to the death. As he gains levels, the boar totem warrior begins to look like his namesake, becoming slightly furry, developing a boar’s mane, and developing a piggish snout. 

Hit Die: d10 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The boar totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and Heavy, Medium, and Light armor as well as shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Intimidate (Cha) 

Animal Companion: Boar. At 6 HD, the boar becomes size Large. 

Totem Powers: The boar totem warrior earns these powers as he gains levels. 

• 1st Level – Rush of the Boar (Ex): The boar totem warrior gains +2 competence bonus to Initiative checks. 

• 4th Level – Hide of the Boar (Ex): The boar totem warrior gains a +1 natural armor bonus to Armor Class until 8th level, whereupon the bonus becomes +2. It increases by +1 every four class levels thereafter. 

• 8th Level – Shape of the Boar (Su): The boar totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a boar totem animal companion appropriate to his level: in other words, a boar’s stats with +1 HD for every level he has above 7th. He can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 

• 12th Level – Senses of the Boar (Ex): The boar totem warrior gains the Scent ability. 

• 16th Level – Tenacity of the Boar (Ex): The boar totem warrior remains conscious and able to take actions after reaching the dying condition. Each round he acts while in this state she has no chance to stabilize on his own and loses 1 hit point. At a hit point total below his (negative) Constitution score, he is dead, just like any other character. 

• 20th Level – Ferocity of the Boar (Ex): Once per day, the boar totem warrior can take on a boar’s ferocity, gaining a +6 enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution for 1 round per level. He enjoys a +4 resistance bonus to saving throws against fear effects at all times.



Lion Totem Warrior

Hit Die: d12 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The lion totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and Light, Medium, and Heavy armors as well as shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Balance (Dex), Sneak (Dex) 

Animal Companion: Medium lion with 4 HD. At 6 HD, it becomes size Large. 

Totem Powers: A lion totem warrior earns these powers as he gains levels. 

• 1st Level – Rush of the Lion (Ex): The lion gains a +2 competence bonus to initiative checks. 

• 4th Level – Speed of the Lion (Ex): Up to 1 round per four class levels per day, the lion totem warrior can take an additional standard action during a round. 

• 8th Level – Shape of the Lion (Su): The lion totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a lion totem animal companion appropriate to his level: in other words, a Medium lion’s stats with +1 HD for every level he has above 7th. He can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 

• 12th Level – Senses of the Lion (Ex): The lion totem warrior gains the Scent ability and a +4 competence bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot. 

• 16th Level – Claws of the Lion (Su): At will, as a free action, the lion totem warrior can produce claws that inflict 1d10 damage. The warrior is proficient with the claws, but gains no special skill in using both of them in the same round (he does not get Ambidexerity or Two-Weapon Fighting for free). Treat these claws as weapons, so the lion totem warrior is always considered armed. If he is size Large or larger, the claws inflict 1d12 points of damage each. If he is size Timy or smaller, they inflict 1d8 points of damage each. 

• 20th Level – Roar of the Lion (Su): For a number of times per day equal to the lion totem warrior’s Charisma modifier (minimum 1), the lion totem warrior can unleash a mighty roar as a standard action. All opponents within 100 ft. must make a Will saving throw (DC 20 + Charisma bonus) or suffer a -2 to all attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks for the remainder of the encounter.





Cheetah Totem Warrior 
The cheetah totem warrior is energetic and feral. They are among the fastest members of their race, being able to pace an oathsworn of equivalent level. They begin to look more and more feline as they gain levels, they thin and their hair (usually worn short) takes on a blonde and splotchy look. When they gain camouflage at 4th level their skin gains dark and light patches allowing them to find cover in natural surroundings.

Hit Die: d8

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The cheetah totem warrior is proficient with all simple, martial, and exotic (agile) weapons and Medium, and Light armor, and shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Balance (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex)

Special: The cheetah totem warrior gains the weapon finesse feat for free at first level along with a +3 bonus to Initiative.

Animal Companion: Cheetah. At 6 HD, the cheetah becomes Large. 

Totem Powers: The cheetah totem warrior earns these powers as he levels: 

• 1st Level – Speed of the Cheetah (Ex): The cheetah totem warrior gains +10 bonus to its movement rate, and can run at five times his movement rate if he could not already. 

• 4th Level – Form of the Cheetah (Ex): Once per hour, a cheetah totem warrior can Sprint and move ten times its normal speed when it makes a charge. In addition the cheetah totem warrior gains a +5 camouflage bonus to sneak checks.

• 8th Level – Shape of the Cheetah (Su): The cheetah totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a cheetah totem animal companion appropriate to his level: in other words, a cheetah’s stats with +1 HD for every level he has above 3rd. He can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level.

• 12th Level – Quickness of the Cheetah (Ex): The cheetah totem warrior enjoys a +2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity. 

• 16th Level – Instincts of the Cheetah (Ex): The Cheetah totem warrior gains an additional +10 bonus to its movement rate as well as a +2 bonus to reflex saves, Balance checks, and Escape Artist checks. 

• 20th Level – Rush of the Cheetah (Ex): The Cheetah totem warrior gains a the ability to make a full attack at the end of a charge. While charging increace the bonus to hit to +6 and add a +4 bonus to damage. The Cheetah totem warrior may also gain these abilities when making an attack from the use of the spring attack feat.


Fox Totem Warrior 
Cunning and agile, the fox totem warriors are characterized by their amazing finesse and stealth. As he gains levels, the fox totem warrior begins to look more like his namesake – with a narrowing of his face, a reddening/graying of his hair, and a slight point to his ears. He even sports slightly enlarged canine teeth. 

Hit Die: d8 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The fox totem warrior is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and Light and Medium armors as well as shields. 

Additional Class Skills: Escape Artist (Dex), Sneak (Dex) 

Special: All fox totem warriors gain a +1 inherent bonus to Reflex saving throws and a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class. Fox totem warriors are characterized by using a light-footed attack style. 

Animal Companion: Fox. At 2 HD, the fox becomes Medium. At 6 HD, the fox becomes Large. 

Totem Powers: A fox totem warrior earns these powers as he gains levels. 

• 1st Level – Quickness of the Fox (Ex): The fox totem warrior gains a +2 competence bonus to Initiative checks. 

• 4th Level – Shape of the Fox (Su): The fox totem warrior can take on the form and stats of a fox totem animal companion appropriate to his level: In other words, a fox with +1 HD for every level he has above 7th. He can take this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 

• 8th Level – Dance of the Fox (Ex): The fox totem warrior gains the benefit of the Intuitive Sense Ceremonial feat (even Unbound characters may gain the benefit from this ability). The fox totem warrior does not lose his Dexterity bonus to Armor Class when flat footed or attacked by an invisible or unknown opponent. He is always considered “aware” of all incoming attacks for purposes of Dexterity and dodge bonuses to Armor Class. For the purpose of prerequisites, this ability counts as the prerequisite for Improved Intuitive Sense. 

• 12th Level – Senses of the Fox (Ex): The fox totem warrior gains the Scent ability and a +4 competence bonus to Search, Spot, and Listen checks. 

• 16th Level – Agility of the Fox (Ex): The fox totem warrior enjoys a +2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity. 

• 20th Level – Shadow of the Fox (Su): The tricky fox spirits can come to the aid of the fox totem warrior to aid in his stealth. Once per day, the fox totem warrior can cast the Invisibility spell upon his self with the spell lasting for a total of 10 minutes


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 12, 2003)

*House Rulzzz*

*Heres some house rules for ya.

1) Free feat: Each character receives one free feat at 1st level.
2) Racial Level: Each character has one free racial level.* _(For humans download this pdf from Monte Cooks site http://www.montecook.com/arch_stuff48.html
If you cant download it or dont have Adobe reader, let me know & I'll post it here.)_


----------



## Hodag (Nov 12, 2003)

*Oh well...*

No racial levels for me. I'm not planning on going on the spryte path...

That's okay anyway.


----------



## Caliber (Nov 12, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I'm looking over them now (while i'm suppose to be workin  ) I'll post those that I find acceptable for da game here




If you want to check out the Witches too, go ahead. I wouldn't be too opposed to some of the Alt. Witches either ... Song Witch has some possibilities if I remember. 

I could throw you a link if I wasn't supposed to be studying right now (damn school computers not having my entire file library!   )


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 12, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> *Heres some house rules for ya.
> 
> 1) Free feat: Each character receives one free feat at 1st level.
> 2) Racial Level: Each character has one free racial level.* _(For humans download this pdf from Monte Cooks site http://www.montecook.com/arch_stuff48.html
> If you cant download it or dont have Adobe reader, let me know & I'll post it here.)_




Don't think I'll be going down the racial level path either.  But I just want to clarify and make sure I understand the house rules

1)  So non human races get 3 feats, and human races get 4, correct?  What kind of feat is it?  Ceremonial, Talent, General, or any of the three?  I'm assuming General, but it never hurts to ask 

2)  What do you mean by "free?"  Do all characters start as Racial 1/Class 3, effectively making them 4th level characters?  If that's the case, couldn't we just say everyone starts at 4th level?

Just trying to make sure I understand the rules.  Thanks Narleth.


----------



## Hodag (Nov 12, 2003)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Don't think I'll be going down the racial level path either.  But I just want to clarify and make sure I understand the house rules
> 
> 1)  So non human races get 3 feats, and human races get 4, correct?  What kind of feat is it?  Ceremonial, Talent, General, or any of the three?  I'm assuming General, but it never hurts to ask
> 
> ...




If we did get the extra level, I would grab another level of Warmain soooooo... fast


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 12, 2003)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Don't think I'll be going down the racial level path either.  But I just want to clarify and make sure I understand the house rules
> 
> 1)  So non human races get 3 feats, and human races get 4, correct?  What kind of feat is it?  Ceremonial, Talent, General, or any of the three?  I'm assuming General, but it never hurts to ask .




Sorry, yes, General  

2







			
				GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> )  What do you mean by "free?"  Do all characters start as Racial 1/Class 3, effectively making them 4th level characters?  If that's the case, couldn't we just say everyone starts at 4th level?
> 
> Just trying to make sure I understand the rules.  Thanks Narleth.




The free racial level, in this case, indicates a certain _something_ that sets you apart from others of your kind---genetically speaking your are a 'step above' your brethern


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 12, 2003)

*Which Witch*

Beast Witch
Created by Matrim Fox Cauthon 
Additional Class Skills: Handle Animal (Cha), Wilderness Survival (Wis) 
Witchery Ability: The beast witch gains the Way with Animals talent. 
Manifestations:
Fire: Venom Fire
Song: Hunting Song
Blade: Bestial Claw
Storm: Feral Rage
Word: Word of Rawhide 
Bestial Claw: The beast witch creates a short sword, longsword, or greatsword out of bone; it appears in his hand. The beast witch is proficient with the blade, which operates in all ways like a normal sword except that it deals 50 percent more damage to animals and magical beasts. 
Feral Rage: As a standard action, the beast witch can enter a trance of feral rage, gaining an extra attack action at his highest base attack bonus, but with a -2 penalty to all attacks. Feral Rage lasts for 1 round per every three witch levels. The feral rage ability can be used a number of times per day equal to the witch's Wisdom modifier. 
Hunting Song: The beast witch sings the song of the hunt, the scent tracker spell, as a standard action once per witch level per day. 
Venom Fire: The beast witch launches a ball of pure acid energy from his mouth at a target within 50 feet. It inflicts 2d6 points of damage plus 1d6 per three witch levels, although a Reflex saving throw (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier) reduces the damage by half. In addition, the target takes 1 point of temporary Strength damage. The witch can use venom fire a number of times per day equal to his Wisdom bonus; witches with no bonus can use venom fire once per week. This is a standard action. 
Word of Rawhide: With a single word, the beast witch grows a sheath of weightless animal hide armor around himself. He can move freely and suffers no armor check, spell failure, or movement penalties. The armor adds to his Armor Class an armor bonus equal to his Wisdom modifier + an additional enhancement bonus equal to +1 per five witch levels. Singing an armor song is a full-round action, but the armor lasts until dispelled; it does not remain in place when the witch is asleep or unconscious. 
Beast Witchery Spellcasting: Starting at 9th level, the witch gains the wild spell template and the enemy bane spell template (to animals, magical beasts, and vermin only). When a beast witch casts a spell, the stench of raw animal hide fills the air. 
Beast Witchery Lord: The beast witch can take on the form and stats of any animal with a number of HD less than or equal to half his witch level. He can take on this form once per day, for up to 10 minutes per class level. 


Blood Witch ver. 2
Created by: SJSamurai 
The Blood Witch calls upon the sanguine powers that ebb and flow through living creatures. Fluid and adaptable, the blood witch calls to the flow of life, and can heal and harm at will. Blood witches tend to have flush and blushing skin, and often red colored eyes.
Bonus Class Skills: Jump and Tumble
Witchery Ability: A Blood Witch's first Witchery power is that she undergoes an initiation ceremony that allows her blood to develop magical properties that may aid her when casting spells. She gains the "Blood As Power" ceremonial feat for free, even if she does not meet the prerequisites.
Manifestations:
Fire: Bloodboil
Song: Ebb of Wounds
Blade: Sword of Bleeding
Storm: Red Mist
Word: Bloodlines 
Bloodboil: Once per day the blood witch can cause a creatures blood to boil. This causes immense pain and slowly burns the victim of the attack from the inside out. The witch must make a touch attack against the target. The target may make a fortitude saving throw (negates, DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier). If the save fails, the target suffers 1d10 points of damage + 1 per level of the witch (to a maximum of +10). Regardless of a successful save the target suffers a -2 penalty to attack rolls, damage, and reflex saves for the next 2 rds as their blood boils.
Sword of Bleeding: The blood witch creates a shortsword, longsword, or greatsword covered in dripping blood. The witch is proficient with the blade, which operates in all ways like a normal sword except that it gains a +1 enhancement bonus for every five witch levels. In addition the blade has the Wounding magic weapon special ability. Only the witch who created it can use the sword, and summoning it requires a standard action. The sword disappears when out of the witch's grasp.
Red Mist: The witch can cause a cloud of crimson mist made from her own blood. This cloud has the same effect as Obscuring Mist. Additionally, anyone within the cloud, excluding the witch, suffers an extra point of damage from all hits by Slashing or Piercing weapons. The blood witch can use this power a number of times per day equal to her wisdom bonus.
Ebb of Wounds: The blood witch can either transfer her wounds to another living creature, or take on their wounds in order to heal them. Her power heals 1d10+1 point per level (maximum of +10) of damage to herself while dealing the same amount in subdual damage to another target within 60 feet. A fortitude save is allowed (Negates, DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier). The blood witch may also reverse this process, taking on subdual damage to heal the damage another has suffered. The blood witch may use this power a number of times per day equal to her wisdom modifier.
Bloodlines: The blood witch may utter an enchantment over a sample of blood, using it to track the creature it came from. The blood must first be put in a small bowl. The power will then cause it to shift to the side of the bowl, in effect pointing in the direction of its source. This power may be used a number of times per day equal to the witch's Wisdom mod, and lasts 10 minutes/ level of the witch.
Blood Witch Spellcasting: Starting at 9th level, the witch gains access to any spell with the Positive energy descriptor and gains access to the Bloody Strike feat. When a blood witch casts a spell the distinct coppery scent of blood can be smelled in the air.
Blood Witch Lord: At 13th level, she gains the power of Bloodrush. Once per day with a single utterance the blood witch can draw forth the sanguine fluids that fill any living creature. The vital liquids seep and spill from every orifice and pore of the creature's body, causing 1d8 points of damage, and an additional 1d8 points of damage each round for a number of rounds for every 2 levels the blood witch has. A fortitude save negates this additional bleeding (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier), but the target will still suffer the initial 1d8 damage.


Bone Witch ver. 2
Created by: SJSamurai007 
Bone can be as strong as iron tested by flame. The Bone witch calls upon the power of life, death, and the worlds in between to craft exquisite spells from the power within her. Capable of creating minions with a song, the bone witch is truly formidable. Bone witches tend to be emaciated with pallid complexions and they often wear flowing black clothing.
Bonus Class Skills: Intimidate and Sneak
Witchery Ability: A Bone Witch's knowledge of undead allows them to Turn or Rebuke Undead once per day. The range is 60'. The witch then makes a Chraisma-based Turning check (1d20 + Cha mod) to determine the highest level/HD affected, and rolls Turning Damage (2d6 + witch's level + Cha mod) to see how many HD of creatures are actually turned or rebuked. If the witch has at least twice as many levels as the undead, she may choose to destroy them instead.
Manifestations:
Fire: Bone Fire
Song: Osseous Summons
Blade: Skeletal Weapon
Storm: Tempest of Bone
Word: Ward of Screaming Skulls 
Bone Fire: Calling forth the inner fire of the witches own bones, the bone witch can immolate herself in a corona of pale blue light (illuminates a 60 foot radius) once per day. She appears to be a skeleton engulfed in flames while the power is in effect. This flame licks and burns anything that the witch touches. Anyone struck by the witch (by a melee touch attack) must make a reflex saving throw (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier) or suffer 1d8 points of damage +1 point per level of the witch. The bone fire lasts for 3 rounds plus 1 round for every 2 witch levels.
Osseous Summons: The bone witch can sing forth to call upon the bones of the dead to serve her. Once per day the bone witch can animate a single skeleton within 30'. This requires a full round action. The animated skeleton must have fewer HD than her level. A large supply of bones or a fairly intact skeleton/body is required for this to work. The skeleton only remains animated for 1 round/ lvl of the witch, after which it drops to the ground, lifeless once more. (See the Undead template on pg 186 of AU)
Skeletal Weapon: Drawing forth the power of bone, the bone witch crafts a skeletal scythe, battle claw, or greater battle claw for her use in battle. The witch is proficient with the weapon, which operates in all ways like a normal weapon of it's type. The weapon gains a +1 enhancement bonus for every 4 levels of the bone witch, the scythe specifically gains the vorpal magical weapon special property when the bone witch reaches 12th level. Only the witch who created the skeletal weapon can use it, and summoning the weapon takes a standard action. The weapon disappears when out of the witch's grasp.
Tempest of Bone: Once per day the bone witch can call forth a swirling wind of fragments, sharp phalanges, piercing ribs, and pointed segments of bone. This tempest assails anyone caught within it. It can appear anywhere within 100 feet of the bone witch, and encompasses an area of 20 feet. All within the storm suffer 1d6 points of damage per witch level. A reflex save (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier) reduces the damage by half. 
Ward of ScreamingSkulls: The bone witch can call forth a whirling vortex of skulls to encircle her and protect her from harm. These skulls form a sphere around her in a 10 foot radius (+10 feet for every four levels). Any creature attempting to pass through the circle, or within the affected area of the circle must make a reflex saving throw (Halves Damage, DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier) or suffer 1d8 points of damage for every 5 feet traveled. The circle actually travels with the witch as she walks, dissipating if she moves more than 30 feet in a single round.
Bone Witchery Spellcasting: The Bone Witch enjoys greater command over the powers of darkness and the undead. At 9th level the Bone Witch gains access to spells with the Negative Energy descriptor and use of the Corrupted spell template. The joints and bones of anyone within 50 feet ache for a moment or two as they resonate with the power of the bone witch.
Bone Witchery Lord: At 13th level, the Bone Witch gains a new power: a +2 luck bonus vs all spells and effects with the Negative Energy descriptor. 

Charm Witch
Created by: blackwingedheaven 
The affairs of the heart are at the heart of the charm witch's affairs. Focusing on what has often been called the most noble of emotions, the charm witch holds love as her tool and her toy. Some charm witches use their inborn powers over love and lust to aid the relationships of other in a positive manner, acting as relationship counselors and wandering matchmakers. Others give in to the darker lusts of their own hearts, seeking to twist and manipulate the delicate strands of caring that link people together. Charm witches dress in clothes that accentuate their forms, seeking to heighten the emotional and visceral responses of those they encounter.
Additional Class Skills: Diplomacy (Cha) and Gather Information (Cha)
Charm Witchery Ability: Charm witches just have something about them that others can't help but like. They double their Charisma bonus to checks made to influence NPC attitudes.
Manifestations:
Fire: Love's Burning Blaze
Song: Hymn of Devotion
Blade: Beautiful Heart Chain
Storm: Tempest of Adoration
Word: Lustful Oath 
Love's Burning Blaze: The charm witch conjures a bolt of crimson and topaz flame into her hand, then hurls it at a target within 50 feet. It inflicts 1d6 points of damage plus 1d6 per two witch levels, although a Reflex save (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier) reduces the damage by half. A target that takes any damage from this attack must also make a Will save at the same DC or be stunned for 1 round as a torrent of emotion fills it. The witch can use love's burning blaze a number of times per day equal to her Wisdom bonus; witches with no bonus can use this ability once per week. This is a standard action.
Hymn of Devotion: As a standard action, the witch can hum a beguiling tune that alters a chosen creature's attitude in the witch's favor. This is a mind-affecting, language-dependent ability that affects a single creature within 50 feet. The victim can attempt a Will saving throw to resist (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier). A failed save moves the targeted creature up one category on the NPC attitude table in the witch's favor. This attitude change lasts one hour per point of the witch's Charisma bonus; this power lasts 10 minutes for witches with no Charisma bonus. The witch can use this song a number of times per day equal to her Wisdom bonus; witches with no bonus can use this ability once per week.
Beautiful Heart Chain: The charm witch creates a whip out of glowing motes of energy; it appears in her hand. The witch is proficient with the whip, which operates in all ways like a normal whip except that it does not provoke attacks of opportunity when attacking adjacent opponents and can deal its subdual damage even to opponents in armor. Any opponent that takes damage from the whip must also make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier) or suffer 1 point of temporary Wisdom damage. Unlike normal Wisdom damage, this loss returns at the rate of 1 point per hour. She can dispel the whip at will, but creating it requires a standard action. The whip disappears when out of the witch's grasp.
Tempest of Adoration: Once per day the charm witch can summon a swirling cloud of light motes anywhere within 100 feet of her, with a diameter of 30 feet. Anyone caught within this storm must make a Will saving throw (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier) or become stunned. The cloud persists for 1 round plus 1 round per two witch levels.
Lustful Oath: Once per day the charm witch can speak a word of power that infects a target's brain with such abiding lust that the only thing he can think of is pleasing the witch. The victim can attempt a Will saving throw to resist this mind-affecting compulsion effect (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier). A failed save allows the witch to dominate the target's actions for 1 round per level. The witch cannot control any being with more Hit Dice than herself and cannot command the target to commit self-destructive acts. A target lacking a common language with the witch can only be commanded to do very simple tasks, such as "Come here," "Go there," "Fight," or "Stand still."
Charm Witchery Spellcasting: The charm witch gains access to all spells of the Enchantment school with the charm subtype and casts them at +2 caster levels. Whenever the charm witch casts a spell, everyone within 60 feet feels a brief moment of warmth and a prickling sensation like being kissed on the cheek.
Charm Witchery Lord: At this level, charm witches become immune to any Enchantment spell with the charm subtype, as well as gaining a +2 inherent bonus to Charisma.

Desert Witch
Created by: hakkenshi 
Mysterious dune-wanderers whose supernatural powers allow them to call upon the power of the sands in moments of need, desert witches often serve as protectors of desert-dwelling people.
Desert witches usually dress in light, loose clothing fit for desert travel. Some like to keep their faces covered to preserve the air of mystery which surrounds them; their features tend to be stony and hardened by the burning winds of their native regions.
Bonus Class Skills: Wilderness Survival (to be used also as Intuit Direction) and Sneak.
Witchery Ability: The desert witch has Air and Fire resistance of 10, and leaves no tracks on sand.
Manifestations:
Fire: Wrath of the Burning Sands
Song: Song of the Shifting Sands
Blade: Blade of the Desert Wind
Storm: Scorching Tempest
Word: Word of the Relentless Sun 
Wrath of the Burning Sands (Fire): Once per day per point of Wisdom bonus (once per week if the character has no modifier or a negative one), the desert witch may fill a 20-foot cone with a blast of high-velocity superheated sand, burning and stinging all those caught in it. The victims suffer 1d6 points of damage +1 per class level of the witch unless they make a Reflex save (DC 10 + half witch class level + witch's Wisdom modifier). Those who fail their saves must also make a Fortitude save with the same DC or be blinded for 1d4 rounds.
Scorching Tempest (Storm): Once per day, the desert witch may summon forth the full fury of a sandstorm, filling a 20-foot radius with a churning whirlwind of hot sand. Those caught within must make a Fortitude save (standard DC of witch abilities) or take 1d6 points of damage per round; in addition, the sandstorm grants full concealment (50% miss chance) against those inside it--this protection applies even if two opposing combatants are fighting in the tempest. The storm lasts for 1 round + 1 round per three witch class levels (maximum of 5 rounds), and may be summoned anywhere within line of sight to a maximum of 100 ft.
Song of the Shifting Sands (Song): The desert may sing a high wordless chant which makes him waver and shift in the sight of others. This mirage-like effect grants a 20% miss chance to attacks which target him and a +4 bonus to Sneak checks as parts of his body often seem to disappear from sight altogether for a few moments at a time. Calling forth the armour is a full-round action, and it lasts for 10 minutes + 10 minutes per witch class level, or until dispelled (though it is automatically dispelled if the witch sleeps or is otherwise unconscious). The witch may use this ability once per day per point of Wisdom bonus (once a week if he has no bonus).
Word of the Relentless Sun (Word): The desert witch may utter a word of power which summons the incredible heat of the desert against an opponent. The target must make a Fortitude save (standard witch DC) or take 1 point of subdual damage + 1 point of subdual damage per class level of the witch each round. If the target is wearing metal armour, he suffers a penalty to attack rolls and skill checks equal to the armour check penalty for the type of armour he wears (the masterwork reduction of armour check penalty does not apply; there is no save against this effect). The Word is active for 1 round per point of Wisdom bonus of the witch (1 round minimum), and can be used once per day per point of Wisdom bonus of the witch (a witch with no bonus may use this ability once per week). The target may halve the subdual damage every round the Word is active with a successful Fortitude save.
Blade of the Desert Wind (Blade): The desert witch creates a short sword, longsword, or greatsword out of burning sand; it appears in his hand. The witch is proficient with the blade, which operates in all ways like a normal sword except that it also inflicts 1 point of fire damage + 1 per two witch levels with each strike. Only the witch who created it can use the sword. He can dispel it at will, but creating it requires a standard action. The sword disappears when out of the witch's grasp. 
Witchery Spellcasting: The desert witch gains a +1 bonus to caster level while in the desert. Whenever the desert witch casts a spell, the air surrounding her becomes dry and warm (no other effect). In addition, whenever the desert witch always dries incredibly fast whenever he is becomes wet (also no in-game effect).
Witchery Lord: The desert witch has completely adapted to life in the desert and its harsh conditions: he no longer requires water to survive (though he still requires food), and while on foot in a desert setting he may act as though he had Blindsight in a 30-foot radius.


Echo Witch ver. 2
Created by: SJSamurai007 
Echo Witches are masters of sound, using the oscillations of song and voice to create powerful effects that inspire, drive and calm others. A spell is sung, and brought to the world with a cry of passion and creation in every utterance. Echo Witches have various unique (and often attractive) appearances, but their voices thrum with power and the air around them seems alive with sound.
Bonus Class Skills: Listen and Perform
Manifestations:
Fire: Songfire
Song: Canticle of Concordance
Blade: Sonic Edge
Storm: Hymn of Battle
Word: Echo of Spell Turning 
Canticle of Concordance: The Echo Witch can sing forth words of peace and calm to cause even a heated battle to come to a stand still. Anyone within a 60' radius of the Echo Witch must make a will save (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier), or immediately cease any hostile action. The Echo Witch can maintain this peace by continuing to sing for a number of rounds equal to her level. Anyone wishing to make a hostile action during the song must make a will save (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier) or stop. Even if the saving throw is made the discordance of such actions within the area of the song make the hostile parties suffer a -2 penalty to initiative, attack, and damage. Singing the canticle requires concentration. Once the singing stops, the effects of the Canticle cease.
Hymn of Battle: If the Echo Witch sings the words of battle, all allies within 60 feet gain a +1 confidence bonus to attack and damage rolls for every 4 levels of the Echo Witch. The song can last for a number of rounds equal to the Echo Witch's level. The song may be used a number of times per day equal to his wisdom bonus. This song manifests as a whirling chanting wind that surrounds all those affected.
Word: Echo of Spell Turning - Once per day, the Echo Witch can set up a reverberating tone in living creatures within 60'. The effect causes a slight ringing in the ears, but affords protection from all spells and spell-like effects for 10 minutes/lvl of the Witch. Affected beings gain a +1 on all saves vs spells per 4 levels of the Witch. Magical Silence will end the effect prematurely.
Songfire: Simple songs of peace and inspiration are not the only powers the Echo Witch bears. Capable of creating incredibly powerful sound the Echo Witch can fill a 90-degree arc of sonic force out to 20 feet. This concentrated shriek of sonic assault does 1d8 points of damage + 1d8 points of damage per two witch levels. A reflex save for half damage is possible (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's wisdom modifier).
Sonic Edge: A blade of purest sonic sound is created from the words and tunes sung by the Echo Witch. The Echo Witch may shape this into a blade resembling a shortsword, longsword, or greatsword. The blade automatically gains the Keen magical weapon special ability, and gains a +1 enhancement bonus for every 4 levels of the Echo Witch. Only the witch who created it can use the sword. He can dispel it at will, but creating it requires a standard action. The sword disappears when out of the witch's grasp.
At 9th level the Echo Witch gains the following:
Echo Witch: The voice of the Echo Witch grows even bolder and more powerful at 9th level. The Echo Witch gains access to any spell with the Sonic descriptor, as well as being able to use the Sonic spell template (and does not require the requisite tuning fork to use the template). Those close enough to hear the Echo Witch feel the power of his voice like the pounding of a deep powerful drum. 
Lunar Witch
Created by: Matrim Fox Cauthon 
Additional Class Skills: Sneak (Dex), Spot (Wis) 
Witchery Ability: Lunar witches gain a +1 luck bonus to all saving throws. 
Manifestations:
Fire: Silverfire
Song: Moonsong
Blade: Lunar blade
Storm: Moonbeams
Word: Word of Glowing 
Lunar Blade: The lunar witch creates a short sword, longsword, or greatsword out of silver; it appears in his hand. The witch is proficient with the blade, which operates like a normal sword. On a successful hit, the target must make a Will save (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier) the lunar witch can daze an opponent or 1 round. This ability may be used for a number of times per day equal to the lunar witch's Wisdom bonus. Only the witch who created it can use the sword. He can dispel it at will, but creating it requires a standard action. The sword disappears when out of the witch's grasp. 
Moonbeams: The lunar witch can heal a group of living creatures' wounds. As a standard action, he can release a burst of moonbeams, which heal all allies within a 30 foot diameter 1d6 + witch's level. He can use moonbeam a number of times per day equal to his Wisdom bonus. Non-living creatures take double damage from the effects of moonbeams. 
Moonsong: The lunar witch can sing a song that calls forth the radiance of the moon, forming a sheath of magical, weightless armor around himself. The armor adds to his Armor Class an armor bonus equal to his Wisdom modifier + an additional enhancement bonus equal to +1 per five witch levels. 
Silverfire: The lunar witch launches a blast of pure silver positive energy from his hand at a target within 50 feet. It inflicts 2d6 points of damage plus 1d6 per two witch levels, although a Reflex saving throw (DC 10 + half the witch's level + the witch's Wisdom modifier) reduces the damage by half. The witch can use silverfire a number of times per day equal to his Wisdom bonus; witches with no bonus can use silverfire once per week. This is a standard action. 
Word of Glowing: The lunar witch calls forth a glowglobe (as the 2nd level spell) as a standard action once per witch level per day. (Variation: use lesser glowglobe). 
Lunar Witchery Spellcasting: Starting at 9th level, the witch gains access to any spell with the Positive Energy descriptor and the Night Owl talent. When a lunar witch casts a spell, a white-silvery glowing aura surrounds them briefly. 
Lunar Witchery Lord: The lunar witch gains low-light vision. If the character already has low-light vision, than double the range. 

Shadow Witch
Created by: ascendance 
Shadow Witches are masters of illusion, shadow, and secrets. They are keepers of hidden lore and seekers of secrets. Their time is the New Moon, and their matron is the Crone.
Additional Class Skills: Innuendo(Wis), Sneak (Dex)
Witchery Ability: Shadow Witch: Shadow Witches gain a +1 luck bonus to AC in areas of heavy shadow or darkness (for example, outdoors at night, indoors in a dimly lit room, in magical darkness).
Manifestations:
Fire: Living Shadowflame
Song: Gloomsong
Blade: Blade of the Night
Storm: Darkstorm
Word: Whisper of Enfolding Darkness 
Living Shadowflame: Flickering tongues of shadow burst out to attack the witch's foes. The shadow witch may create 1 tentacle plus 1 for every 5 witch levels. The tentacles last for 1 round per witch level. Each tentacle is 10' long and is considered to be a Large creature with reach. They save as the caster, have AC 16, 1 hit point/per witch level, +1 base attack bonus/per witch level, and a Strength score of 19 (+4). They have no movement rate, never provoke attacks of opportunity, and are not considered to be armed. They are immune to spells that do not do damage (other than disintegrate).
Tentacles may be commanded with a free action to attack or grapple. Each tentacle does 1d6+4 (including Strength bonus) normal damage, whether they are attacking or inflicing damage in a grapple.
Blade of Night: The shadow witch creates a short swod, longsword, or greatsword of of shadow. The witch is proficient with the blade, which operates in all ways like a normal sword except it gains a +1 circumstance bonus to hit per 5 witch levels. Once per day, a witch may strike someone with the blade and drain their Strength. The target must make a Will saving throw (DC 10 + half the witch's level + witch's Wisdom modifier) or lose 2 points of Strength. Only the witch who created the sword can use it. He can dispel it at will, but creating it requires a standard action. The sword disappears when out of the witch's grasp.
Gloomsong: As a standard action, the shadow witch may sing a song that causes any shadows within 60' to animate and move. This ability may be used to give a +2 circumstance bonus to Sneak, or Intimidate. It may also be used to create an illusory shadowy creature as per the spell illusory creature (lesser) It may have other effects at the DM's discretion. This ability may be used a number of times per day equal to the witch's wisdom bonus.
Darkstorm: Once per day as a standard action, the shadow witch may create a special veil of darkness within 100'. Anyone caught in the area of the spell-like effect must make a Will save (DC 10 + half the witch's level + witch's Wisdom modifier) or lose 2 points of Strength. The darkness vanishes when the spell effect ends, but the Strength loss must be healed normally.
Whisper of Enfolding Darkness: Once per day, the witch may cast cloak of darkness with a caster level equal to her witch levels.
Witchery Spellcasting (Su): The shadow witch gains access to any spell with the darkness descriptor and casts them at +2 caster levels. Shadows flicker and dance whenever a shadow witch casts a spell.
Witchery Lord: Shadow Witch (Su): Shadow witches gain Darkvision 60' that functions in all magical darkness.
Primary Concern: They gain all spells with the Darkness descriptor, but they gain those spells or similar effects as spell like abilities. For this class to be viable, there needs to be more Darkness spells. 

Weather Witch
Created by: Merlion Emrys 
Additional Class Skills: Spot, Wilderness Survival
Witchery Ability: A weather witch can cast spells as normal in any sort of extreme weather conditions and need not make Concentration checks to do so.
Manifestations:
Blade: Stormsword
Fire: Lightning Bolt
Song: Rainsong
Storm: Whirlwind
Word: Sweltering Word 
Stormsword: The Weather Witch creates a shortsword, longsword or greatsword composed of crackling lightning; it appears in his hand. The witch is proficient with the blade, which operates in all ways like a normal sword, except that it also inflicts 1 point of electricity damage +1 per two witch levels with each strike. Only the witch who created it can use the sword. He can dispel it at will, but creating it requires a standard action. The sword disappears when out of the witch's grasp.
Lightning Bolt: The weather witch launches a blast of pure electrical energy from his hand at a target within 50 feet. It inflicts 2d6 points of damage plus 1d6 per two witch levels, although a Reflex saving throw (DC 10+half the witch's level+ the witch's Wisdom modifier) reduces the damage by half. The witch can use lightning bolt a number of times per day equal to his Wisdom bonus; witches with no bonus can use lightning bolt once per week. This is a standard action.
Rainsong: The weather witch causes a gentle rain to fall upon a single target creature. With a successful caster power check the witch may remove one unwanted or detrimental magical effect from the target, just as though using a targeted dispel magic. This full round action requires the witch to sing, and can be used once per day.
Whirlwind: As a standard action, the weather witch causes the air around him to swirl and churn in an intense whirlwind. The whirlwind is a cylinder 10 feet in diameter and 20 feet high centered on the weather witch. Everyone in the area besides the witch take 1d6 points of air damage+1d6 per two witch levels, although a Reflex saving throw (DC 10 +half the witch's level +the witch's Wisdom modifier) reduces the damage by half. The witch can use whirlwind a number of times per day equal to his wisdom bonus; witches with no bonus may use this ability once per week.
Sweltering Word: With a single word the weather witch envelopes a target in sweltering heat. The effect lasts for 1 round per witch level. Each round the victim may make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10+ half the witch's level +the witch's Wisdom modifier). If successful, the target takes no damage that round. A failed save indicates that the target takes 1d4 points of subdual damage +1 per two witch levels from the heat. Once the target has taken 10 or more points of damage, he is considered fatigued. Sweltering word is a standard action, and the witch may use it a number of times per day equal to his Wisdom bonus; witches with no bonus may use this ability once per week.
Witchery Spellcasting: The weather witch gains access to any spell with the Electricity descriptor, and enjoys the use of the Electricity spell template
Witchery Lord: The weather witch gains electricity resistance 20


----------



## Samantha (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, I have to say I like both of the house rules, especially as I am planning to go down the racial levels path, mostly to see how that effects the development of a character.  But, I'd agree that those people who don't want to go that way should get an extra level, as if they don't, some of us will be effectively 4th level and others 3rd.

I'm looking quite forward to the game starting.

Samantha


----------



## Hodag (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't mind being 3rd level if others are fourth. The exp differential evens the playing field.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't think I'd mind playing a level lower either, now that I think about it.  I'm certainly not opposed to the house rules, and I'm assuming exp will balance us all out eventually.  So that's fine.

I'll have to think about the Verrick levels though... I really just want to create the ultimate stalker, an intensely driven and focused individual at almost all times.... that Wisdom boost at the 3rd verrick level would really push that along nicely, both thematically and statistically.  Hmm...


----------



## Caliber (Nov 13, 2003)

How are we doing HP? Average?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 13, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> How are we doing HP? Average?




1st level full, other lvls roll appropriate dice (though reroll 1's & 2's) & of course add Con modifiers


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 13, 2003)

Caliber said:
			
		

> I'll likely be playing a Human Wind Witch. One problem though. I don't own the print version of AU, only the pdfs. Are DMG items ok? Or should I limit myself to items from www.diamondthrone.com ?





the diamond throne stuff is fine---I'll either email you a list of appropriate stuff to choose from the AU book (I would post it here, but might be violating some kind of copyright thing  )


----------



## Caliber (Nov 13, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> the diamond throne stuff is fine---I'll either email you a list of appropriate stuff to choose from the AU book (I would post it here, but might be violating some kind of copyright thing  )





Awesome. Although I think you forgot the second option for that either up there.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey Gang!

Sorry I've been quiet, I have a test tonight & I've been hitting the books...

I'll have my character up by Saturday. The Extra feet is definitely SWEET!
Sprite mageblade it is. I wasn't sure, because with the sprite transformation, I didn't have too many feats leaft...but the extra one hits the spot.

Cheers

Steve Gorak


----------



## Glyir (Nov 13, 2003)

*Race change*

NarelthDrider

After seeing the house rules, I'm still wanting to make an Akashic... just want to change the race to Litorian if that's ok.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 13, 2003)

Glyir said:
			
		

> NarelthDrider
> 
> After seeing the house rules, I'm still wanting to make an Akashic... just want to change the race to Litorian if that's ok.





thats fine


----------



## Caliber (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm about to post my character over in the Rogue's Gallery thread. I blew most of my money on cheap-o magic items from www.diamondthrone.com, but wouldn't mind changing them if someone can show me some others that are more attractive. 

Also, I took the Craft Spell-Completion Item feat, but if the campaign probably won't be one where it'll come in handy, could I change it out?


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 14, 2003)

I guess I'm still a bit unclear about the free racial level.  Everyone with racial levels seems to be typing that they need 6601 to level up to (effectively) level 5.

Does the racial level not count towards our total experience.  Shouldn't we need 11,001 experience to get to level 5?  I guess I just want a little more clarification on the house rule.  Thanks Narleth.


----------



## Hodag (Nov 15, 2003)

*Items*

I'll have my items done by tonight.


----------



## Caliber (Nov 15, 2003)

Along the same lines, I'll have some background up in a day or two.


----------



## Caliber (Nov 16, 2003)

Threw some background up over in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey guys, it wont be much longer till we start game play---still waiting on 2 pcs in the roges gallery, not to mention a few things I have to finish   Anywho, I just wanted to pass on a few'notes' to you:

 Character death is a distinct possibility. However, I dont let bad rolls kill you right out (though they may take u to death's door) as I feel that such randomess can be detrimental to the game. However, should your character do something that is completely stupid, he/she will face the consequences of their actions, so know when to run .

Hero points will be awarded for heroic deeds & great roleplaying. Great roleplaying will also receive xp awards  

Threads. I will probably have a monster/villian thread & a plot thread for these games posted at ENworl---they'll be marked for ya to stay out & I expect you to---I'll eventually catch on if ya dont  , besides, yall will have an art thread to look through  

Fair warning. I'm a terrible speller & master of the run-on sentence. I try to correct it when i see it, but, it will be something that u will have to lean to deal with


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Hey guys, it wont be much longer till we start game play---still waiting on 2 pcs in the roges gallery,




OK, I'm almost finished. I'm having a hard time with pricing equipment and figuring out the weight for a small creature. Armors are straight forward, because of the table on page 130, but I couldn't find anything similar for weapons and general stuff. I'm more concerned about the weight than the cost...

Narlethdrider, any recommendations on places of origin. I'm new to the Diamondthrone setting, and am not sure where faens come from. I'd prefer to come from somewhere that's not too much in contact with the outside world, because I don't know the setting...

Thanks and cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 17, 2003)

I hope to have the prologue for the game up tonite---I'll post the link here when I do


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey gang,

All I'm missing now is my character's history, and I'm all set.

I had to resist the urge to take the exotic heavy feat. Just picture it, a sprite weilding a Dire Devanian Masterwork sprite bastard sword!   
With all the bonuses, and using it as my athame, I would have gotten +5 damage, not bad for a fairie. What the heck does a dire sprite sword look like anyways? a very tiny ball of spikes...

Ona more serious note, I assumed that tiny items cost the same as regular ones, but weigh 1/10 of the regular weight. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Also, if I take a masterwork leather coat into my chrysalis for the sprite transformation, does it still give me +4 ac when it's tiny? If so, kewl, if not, I'll have to get rid of my riding dog, to pay for the difference.

A tiny character is pretty interesting. Where the heck to they put their coins? One coin is as big as their heads... How about rations? Is a pea for a meal acceptable  

Anyways, shopping for equipment was an amusing experience!

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Hodag (Nov 18, 2003)

Just finished picking up magic items, so I guess I'm done!
Yay /me!!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 18, 2003)

The group so far:

*Hodag/ Jhan Bloodtear /Faen Quickling/ WarMain
Samantha/ Lissara/ Fox Sibeccai Female/ Snake Totem Warrior/Sibeccai 2/2
GoodKingJayIII/ Vraz Vryni'ic/ Male Verrick/ Verrick 1/ Wolf Totem Warrior 3
Caliber/ Jere Ghorson/ Human Male/ Wind Witch 3 / Human 1
Glyir/ Chron/ Lion Litorian Male/ Litorian 3 / Akashic 1
Steve Gorak/ Tass Lonesword/ Male Sprite 1 / Unfettered 2 / mageblade 1
*

Still need:
_RangerJohn's & mpickett81's characters_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 21, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> The group so far:
> 
> *Hodag/ Jhan Bloodtear /Faen Quickling/ WarMain
> Samantha/ Lissara/ Fox Sibeccai Female/ Snake Totem Warrior/Sibeccai 2/2
> ...




Hey!

I tweaked  my character, instead of being unfettered 2, he's warmain 1/unfettered 1. I wanted the ranks in handle animal for my character's personality (check the bit about the riding dog), and I cracked for the dire sprite longsword  

Aside from that, I'm all set, and I'm really looking forward to starting the game.
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Guys,

There hasn't been a post for a while...are we still on for the game?

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Caliber (Nov 24, 2003)

Hope so!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 24, 2003)

I hope to 'start it up' tonite---would of been sooner, but, with a major shakeup at work & with both my wife & child sick, its been kinda difficult to get anything done


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 25, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> I hope to 'start it up' tonite---would of been sooner, but, with a major shakeup at work & with both my wife & child sick, its been kinda difficult to get anything done




Just point us in the right direction when it's time to get going!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 25, 2003)

The game thread 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1240539#post1240539

If you have any questions about the dreams or questions for Jhor, ask them here for now


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> The game thread
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1240539#post1240539
> If you have any questions about the dreams or questions for Jhor, ask them here for now




Definitely Kewl  

So, How long have we known Johr?
Does Johr also have a rune on his hand (or stub  )
DO we know that the others have a rune on their hands and have had the dreams too?

Basically, how much interation have we had?
Tass is very talkative, and with his dog Steve constantly arguying with him (with his eyes), he feels the need to chat with people around him (read: captive public). 

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 26, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Definitely Kewl
> 
> So, How long have we known Johr?



Approx 2 months



> Does Johr also have a rune on his hand (or stub  )



while Johr usually keeps his stub covered w/an assortment of bracers or implements, you have seen it 'bare' & there is no apparent rune on it



> DO we know that the others have a rune on their hands and have had the dreams too?



While all the PCs have the 'rune', it is up to them as to whether or not they have shared the info with the other PCs---the same w/the dreams



> Basically, how much interation have we had?
> Tass is very talkative, and with his dog Steve constantly arguying with him (with his eyes), he feels the need to chat with people around him (read: captive public).
> Cheers,
> Steve Gorak



The time that the group has spent together is up to each other---though at least one adventure has occured that resulted in retrieving an ancient tablet that some goblins had stolen from one of Jhor's couriers---nothing epic mind u, just a simple retrieval of property----at the least, the whole group has been together for as long as they have known Jhor


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> While all the PCs have the 'rune', it is up to them as to whether or not they have shared the info with the other PCs---the same w/the dreams




Around the campfire, talking with the other adventurers, I woud mention the dreams (say about 2 weeks after we started together) and mentioned my rune.

Also, how did Johr loose his hand (also asked around the campfire)?

Finally, could we assume that from chatting with the others during the adventure, we basically know their history, as posted on the character thread?

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Caliber (Nov 26, 2003)

Jere is a pretty curious and fun-loving fellow. He would have happily shown his rune (and maybe a little less happily told about his dreams)

I'm going outta town Thursday, and won't be back until Monday. Sorry guys. Feel free to run Jere on auto-pilot until I come back Narleth.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I tweaked  my character, instead of being unfettered 2, he's warmain 1/unfettered 1. I wanted the ranks in handle animal for my character's personality (check the bit about the riding dog), and I cracked for the dire sprite longsword
> Steve Gorak




Hey NarlethDrider,

I was reading AU, and realised that I did a major snafu: one needs 15 str to use dire weapons, and that won't happen with my sprite. I'll correct that in my character's description. Accordingly, I'm dropping the warmain level (I thought it gave access to exotic heavy, like unfettered gave access to exctoc agile, but that also is a mistake on my part), and I'll go with sprite 2/Unfettered 1/mb1.

Please let me know if this is a problem. 
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Samantha (Nov 26, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Around the campfire, talking with the other adventurers, I woud mention the dreams (say about 2 weeks after we started together) and mentioned my rune.
> 
> Also, how did Johr loose his hand (also asked around the campfire)?
> 
> ...




I'd have to say that once someone else mentioned the dreams, Lissara would remark that she'd had them too, and would show her own rune, once others showed thiers, and, as far as history, yes, I'd have shared mine during the two months we've known each other.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 26, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Also, how did Johr loose his hand (also asked around the campfire)?
> Cheers,
> Steve Gorak




Johr hasnt shared the story of how he lost his hand other than to say _it was an error of judgment_


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 26, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey NarlethDrider,
> 
> I was reading AU, and realised that I did a major snafu: one needs 15 str to use dire weapons, and that won't happen with my sprite. I'll correct that in my character's description. Accordingly, I'm dropping the warmain level (I thought it gave access to exotic heavy, like unfettered gave access to exctoc agile, but that also is a mistake on my part), and I'll go with sprite 2/Unfettered 1/mb1.
> Please let me know if this is a problem.
> ...



Not a problem  



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> I'm going outta town Thursday, and won't be back until Monday. Sorry guys. Feel free to run Jere on auto-pilot until I come back Narleth.




Not a problem---BTW, who _will_ be around this holiday (from Thursday thru Sunday)?

also, I apologize for the 'railroading' that I used to start the game, but, figured it was the quickest way to get things going  Also, I've found out thru some spoilers someone posted that the _Ebonring_ module has info on the floating woods---unfortunately, I dont have it, so u will have to brave the depths of the woods I create


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2003)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I'd have to say that once someone else mentioned the dreams, Lissara would remark that she'd had them too, and would show her own rune, once others showed thiers, and, as far as history, yes, I'd have shared mine during the two months we've known each other.




In that case, Tass would definitely chat about the dreams with those that are open about them. He would also show his rune.

NarlethDrider, what did Johr (or any other member of his club) say about the runes?  



			
				NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Johr hasnt shared the story of how he lost his hand other than to say _it was an error of judgment_




Even with a nice but nosy sprite probing him a bit? "So, what did you do? Whatkind of error? Did it hurt? Was it another giant that did it? Did you bury the hand? Where did you bury the hand? Do you go and visit you hand, sometimes?    



			
				NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Not a problem




Thanks!



			
				NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> BTW, who _will_ be around this holiday (from Thursday thru Sunday)?




I will have sporadic internet access, but my replies will be shorter and more sporadic than usual.


----------



## Samantha (Nov 26, 2003)

I will be around all weekend, and I don't mind the way we started at all.  I liked it


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 26, 2003)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I will be around all weekend, and I don't mind the way we started at all.  I liked it




Me too!
It allows us to figure out what our characters know about one another and builds a rapport. Good stuff.

By the way, Tass is very open, and doesn't have any secrets, so if you're a bit chatty, you basically know his background by now. After all, we have been hanging around each other for 2 months. Seriously, walking around escorting people can get to be damn boring, so Tass would be chatting with anybody who was the least bit talkative. However, he's not an idiot, so if he senses that he annoying someone, he'll move on.

NarlethDrider, how many people in pour convoy? How many wagons? Who is important? are there other "guards" other than the PCs? Does anyone of them have an intriguing/interesting story worth noting? Is anybody fun (read: likes talking to sprites and are funny/amusing). Who has magic items worth noting (sprite detect magic at will)? Tass wouldn't necessarily share this with others, but he woudn't hide it either. 

Thanks and cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Hodag (Nov 26, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Me too!
> It allows us to figure out what our characters know about one another and builds a rapport. Good stuff.
> 
> By the way, Tass is very open, and doesn't have any secrets, so if you're a bit chatty, you basically know his background by now. After all, we have been hanging around each other for 2 months. Seriously, walking around escorting people can get to be damn boring, so Tass would be chatting with anybody who was the least bit talkative. However, he's not an idiot, so if he senses that he annoying someone, he'll move on.




 I liked the opening as well

Jhan is not chatty, he is actually pretty grumpy most of the time. However if asked about the rune and the dreams he'll answer truthfully, if tersely.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 26, 2003)

Hodag said:
			
		

> I liked the opening as well
> 
> Jhan is not chatty, he is actually pretty grumpy most of the time. However if asked about the rune and the dreams he'll answer truthfully, if tersely.




If I could, I'd like to add one or two things to my character sheet... perhaps a minor magic item or two... I don't have any, and honestly I don't really need them, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate them.  Without a copy of TDT handy, it's hard to choose.


----------



## Caliber (Nov 26, 2003)

www.diamondthrone.com has some cheap-o magic items. In fact, its where I got all of Jere's.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 28, 2003)

Hodag said:
			
		

> I liked the opening as well
> 
> Jhan is not chatty, he is actually pretty grumpy most of the time. However if asked about the rune and the dreams he'll answer truthfully, if tersely.





hey Gang,

So, any objections to the fact that we all kow about each other's dreams, the riune, and our past? Up to now we have the following people that are ok with this:

Samantha/lissara
Hodag/Jhan
Tass/Steve Gorak
Vraz/Caliber 

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Nov 28, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> hey Gang,
> 
> So, any objections to the fact that we all kow about each other's dreams, the riune, and our past?




Vraz might've been more secretive about it, but since it sounds like we all banded together b/c of these runes (for whatever reason), it would make sense that we all know something about the runes... perhaps not everything, but if more than one person has the same rune and the same dreams, it's likely they can guess that a more secretive character is experiencing something similar.

In short, it's fine with me.


----------



## Caliber (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey gang! I'm back! I'm still wading through a seemingly endless amount of email and what-not, but I plan on catching up on the game before bed tonight (and likely dropping off a post)

Just a heads up!  

EDIT: I'm cool with knowing about each others runes/dreams.


----------



## Glyir (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi guys!

I've been swamped at work this week  

But I'll be able to post more soon!

I'm ok with everyone knowing about the dreams and the mark.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 20, 2003)

hey gang, sorry for the major delay, but we will be gettin a move on tomorrow (saturday)


----------



## Caliber (Dec 20, 2003)

And here I thought Caliber, eater of threads, had struck again!


----------



## Hodag (Dec 20, 2003)

np, I've had finals prep and finals for the last two weeks so I would have been pretty slow on the responses anyway!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 6, 2004)

Hodag said:
			
		

> np, I've had finals prep and finals for the last two weeks so I would have been pretty slow on the responses anyway!




Hey guys!

I'm back from vacation. I'm eager to get things rolling again.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, just letting yall know I hadnt forgotten about ya---I'll be postin tonite


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 29, 2004)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Hey, just letting yall know I hadnt forgotten about ya---I'll be postin tonite



 A dadgum nite that was 20+ days long---doubt anyone is still around, posted anyway....


----------



## Hodag (Jan 29, 2004)

That's not true...Dread Cthulhu is still sleeping...


----------

